# Has anyone taken CERT training?



## Carol (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone here taken a CERT (community emergency response training) class?  

I'll be taking one this weekend -- 20 hours of all hazards/all risks training for disaster responses.   That's a lot to squeeze in to a weekend but I am looking forward to it


----------



## granfire (Jan 15, 2014)

Carol said:


> Has anyone here taken a CERT (community emergency response training) class?
> 
> I'll be taking one this weekend -- 20 hours of all hazards/all risks training for disaster responses.   That's a lot to squeeze in to a weekend but I am looking forward to it



Not personally, but it has been recently offered among Boy Scouts (my kid didn't do it)
The big problem they had with the boys finishing the process was that they had to enter their social security number online ...a lot balked at that. 

(It was 'teen CERT' I think though)


----------



## Takai (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes. I am an active member of our local CERT team. I currently assist with the medical training. I haven't had the chance to go to the Train the Trainer portions yet but, I expect to get that done sometime this year.

We split our training up over several weekends. Not that is couldn't be done but, that is a lot of information to absorb in one weekend. Just wait until you have to practice cribbing.


----------



## Carol (Jan 15, 2014)

Takai said:


> Yes. I am an active member of our local CERT team. I currently assist with the medical training. I haven't had the chance to go to the Train the Trainer portions yet but, I expect to get that done sometime this year.
> 
> We split our training up over several weekends. Not that is couldn't be done but, that is a lot of information to absorb in one weekend. Just wait until you have to practice cribbing.



We're starting the training Friday evening (instead of waiting until Sat morning) but it does sure seem like a lot.

Cribbing I'm ready for.  But then again I'm someone who does trail maintenance for fun


----------



## Tgace (Jan 15, 2014)

Great service to your community....go for it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 15, 2014)

Carol said:


> Has anyone here taken a CERT (community emergency response training) class?
> 
> I'll be taking one this weekend -- 20 hours of all hazards/all risks training for disaster responses.   That's a lot to squeeze in to a weekend but I am looking forward to it



Haven't taken it - but my dad used to teach them in Delaware.  Lots of good info, geared well for the likely participants.  Enjoy it.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 15, 2014)

You will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Takai (Jan 16, 2014)

Carol said:


> We're starting the training Friday evening (instead of waiting until Sat morning) but it does sure seem like a lot.
> 
> Cribbing I'm ready for.  But then again I'm someone who does trail maintenance for fun



Good for you. I am ranch raised and my father (retired firefighter) taught CERT for another jurisdiction for over 10 years I grew up doing a lot of these skills and I still feel that cribbing is as much an art as an applied science. I guess I am not artistically incline for this application. Now give me a come-along and I can pretty much anything you need any direction you need it to go....

Sounds like that portion is something that you are going to be comfortable with. That will certainly take some pressure off on while learning the other skill sets.

After you our done I would love to get a rundown on how it went. Especially the disaster simulation at the end of training. That is fun (for both sides)!


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll be comfortable with trying anyway.  I'm sure cribbing will be tough and not something I'm immediately good at. 

First day went well.  We did an interesting team building exercise, went over KIT building and did an overview of the command structures.  I have my FEMA NIMS certs already so that was pretty much review.  Getting more hands-on tomorrow!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2014)

Today was a blast!  

We did Mass Casualty Incident responses,  medical training and simulation, hazmat, fire, gas, electrical.  I got to put out a live fire in a snowstorm....that was definitely a first!  

Class was cut 2+ hours short due to heavy snow fall, so unfortunately we will be missing a bit from our training...but I'm glad they kept everyone's safety in mind.  .


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2014)

Another good day today.  We went over some more medical training, transport (carries), as well as cribbing and extrication.  The time after lunch was dedicated to disaster sims.  The sims were exellent!  Our training took place in a medical center, so we had a number of realistic hazards to through in our way.  Our carries were performed with live people as well as dummies, but the extrication and cribbing was just done with dummies.

It was a very good group to work with.  Everyone picked up on the matierial quickly...which was good because we had to proceed at an accelerated pace -- especially with yesterday being cut short due to the snow.  The age range was quite diverse -- I'd guess the youngest participants were in their mid 20s, while the oldest were in their 60s.  There were a few variations in abilities too.  Our instructors were clear about how duties can be matched up with ability, but I think the intensity of the training took a few people by surprise.  Not everyone finished.   I lost a younger fellow on my team in the cribbing and extrication sim due to stress and exhaustion.

I did apply to join the CERT team in my city, although I'm really hoping to do more outdoors.  The cool thing about the CERT program is that the programs are universal,  you can volunteer for more than one geographic area.  I'm hoping to explore how I can tie this in to my work at my (very busy!) park.  Either way, I'm better prepared to assist the folks around me when an emergency strikes, and that is alone is very gratifying :asian:


----------



## Takai (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I am always pleased to hear such a positive response come from someone who just completed the training. The fact that you have already have your NIMS out of the way is definitely a big bonus. 

From the sounds of it you have the same type of response that we do during our disaster sims. People just don't anticipate how much exertion (both mental and physical) that this type of simulation entails. 

How did they simulate for the structural assessment and SAR?


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of parallels to my volunteer work at the park with regards to exertion.  There are ways for people of all abilities to help, but the crucial element is for people to be honest about their own abilities.  Not only is there no shame in admitting that one cannot do something - its critical that one says so.

For the structural assessment and SAR, we basically had full run of the lower level of a medical center.  We were shown a picture of a damaged building on doors to different hallways and asked to assess whether it was safe to enter or not, and why.   One was safe, the other was not.   We identified the safe building, and a volunteer set up an easel for us to mark off that we were entering and exiting.  Once in, we had to break in to teams and conduct a search of several rooms off that hallway that were staged to simulate a Mass Casualty Incident. Hospital trash, disposal devices, and features of the building were worked in to the sim, so we had to conduct our search while avoiding biohazards, chemical spills, and locked doors.  We had to quickly triage the people we did find, then mark off the building reporting on what we did find...including noting that we could not access part of the building due to the hazards or the locked doors.


----------



## Takai (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like a really good set-up. And I agree with you about their being in no shame in saying "I can't do this." Better and safer to find out in training than when the pressure is really on.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 19, 2014)

Carol said:


> I'm seeing a lot of parallels to my volunteer work at the park with regards to exertion.  There are ways for people of all abilities to help, but the crucial element is for people to be honest about their own abilities.  Not only is there no shame in admitting that one cannot do something - its critical that one says so.



Knowing, recognizing, and admitting your limits is an essential emergency skill.  The last thing you need to do when you're trying to help other people is become a casualty yourself.  Close to that is making things worse by your effort to help.

I'm really impressed by your volunteer work on the mountain, as well as this.  All that on top of a really demanding job...


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2014)

Pictures!


View attachment $classroom.jpg
Classroom training

View attachment $firebox.jpg
Firebox training

View attachment $snow fire.jpg
My teammate fighting a fire...in the snow!

View attachment $firefighting in the snow.jpg
Fire is going out


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2014)

View attachment $team lead.jpg
Team Leader

View attachment $triage.jpg
Rapid Triage

View attachment $extrication.jpg
Extrication

View attachment $cribbing.jpg
Breaking down the cribbing


----------



## granfire (Jan 20, 2014)

you look good in hi-viz yellow!


----------



## Takai (Jan 20, 2014)

Who did your moulage? Looks like some good work from the pictures.


----------



## Carol (Jan 21, 2014)

The moulage was done by folks with the city OEM.  It was excellent.  Especially with this fellow who had significant burns, I don't think I could have told the difference between that and a real wound, had it not been for the lack of odor.  Having volunteered with a vet at an animal shelter in the past (including assisting with surgeries), its not the sight of gore or internal tissue that gets to me -- its the smells.

View attachment $moulage.jpg


----------



## Takai (Jan 21, 2014)

Olfactory stimuli is certainly strong and something that I wish could be replicated a little better. I don't think that our moulage is as good as that set of burns.


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish it could as well. I have asthma so I might be more sensitive than others, I don't know.  I don't take on certain tasks at the park (such as painting) because of it.

Next training class is tomorrow night, I'll be learning more about structural assessment.  I'll pass on the compliments to the OEM team


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2014)

Took my first advanced class tonight...structural damage assessment.  Wasn't what I thought it would be.  There was a basic rundown in the different forms of aid and an overview of which damage meant what.  Nothing technical, unfortunately.   I'm more interested in learning skills I can apply to SAR, triage and treatment.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Jan 23, 2014)

Unless your CERT is self-activating you probably won't need much more than basic structural assessment. Never go anywhere without your buddy and if one of you doesn't feel safe you don't go in. You can get a lot of decent residential assessment just by using windows. If you are looking for SAR skills I would contact your local SAR unit (usually through the Sheriff's department).

Triage and Treatment is what I help teach and really have a "love" for. I opted out of medical school to get married (a decision I have never regretted) but, I still like to "help" out in that area when I can. I missed our last Mass Casualty drill. However the next one is supposed to be at night so hopefully I can train on that occasion.


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm officially on the team now!   My OEM director sent out an e-mail to all of us saying that we had all passed the background check that my city requires.

Next step is orientation in March where I'll receive a T-shirt, reflective vest, and ID.   Once orientation is complete, I believe I'll be ready to be activated.


----------



## Takai (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard. I got to help teach the Triage and HazMat portions this last weekend. Exams will be in two more weekends. I will try to get so pictures from the simulation. My kids are going to help by being "victims" this time around so it should be real interesting. A 9 and 7 year old are going to add an intensity and unpredictability to this session.


----------



## Takai (Mar 1, 2014)

Ran our Disaster Sim today. I will try to get some pictures from one of the other Members. (Victims are not in an easy position to take pictures). The kids did great!The screaming and panic came out really well. And as soon as they were left alone (after Triage) they just got up and walked away! Took a while to be noticed too. But the the trainee's did really well. A lot of stuff to do all at once for the first time...and it comes at them really fast once the ball gets rolling.


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2014)

On Friday I had my orientation for my local CERT team.  Wasn't much to it, just filling out forms and signed out a t-shirt, ID and reflective vest.  Paperwork says they are all city property that must be returned if we choose to leave CERT.  

I'm fine with that, I just wish they had vests in more than once size.  I wear a medium shirt, the vest is an XXL.  I doubt I'll be taking it out of the package.  

Also took a CPR with AED class. That was really interesting, we covered CPR and choking for infants, children and adults.   The AED devices are certainly easy to use, but there were a few things that were good to know in advance.


----------



## Takai (Mar 18, 2014)

We encourage CPR for our CERT team but, it isn't required. CPR doesn't really work within the CERT framework very well.


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2014)

Takai said:


> We encourage CPR for our CERT team but, it isn't required. CPR doesn't really work within the CERT framework very well.



Its not required for us either, but since it was offered, I took advantage.  It fits in nicely with what I want to do at the park, our medics have AEDs.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2014)

I am glad I read this because I thought you were asking about Computer emergency response team as in US-CERT

But it looks like good training


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 18, 2014)

Takai said:


> We encourage CPR for our CERT team but, it isn't required. CPR doesn't really work within the CERT framework very well.



Why not?   

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



A CERT motto is:
Do the most good for the most number of people.

If you are doing CPR on someone, they are essentially dead, and therefore you are tying up your own resources as well as others (assisting you with CPR) on a dead person.  

CPR does not fit well in to an MCI response,;but my city OEM stresses that with CERT you will learn skills to protect yourself and your family in an emergency. I don't see my training as restricted to what I would do if activated.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2014)

April's class will be Health and Welfare checks.  Already signed up 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Mar 26, 2014)

Carol said:


> April's class will be Health and Welfare checks.  Already signed up
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



We have a Firefighter Rehab coming up in April.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2014)

I have signed up for and will be taking the next CERT class given in this area.  
Although I am not a member of the church ,I have been a member of the Salvation Army Emergency Response Team for a while now.  In fact got back from Boston around 2 am from handing out food and drinks last night


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have signed up for and will be taking the next CERT class given in this area.
> Although I am not a member of the church ,I have been a member of the Salvation Army Emergency Response Team for a while now.  In fact got back from Boston around 2 am from handing out food and drinks last night



That's awesome!!  We do emergency comms for Boston PD/FD/EMS/MGH and others.  Was a long night, to be sure.


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2014)

More training tonight! Health and welfare checks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2014)

Carol

 I apologize for not putting this in your thread, but I did not think about it until today when I was working on one of their Cyber Security Courses

 Do you know about the FEMA courses that are free

EMI Courses and Schedules

 Course Catalog
Download EMI Course Catalog


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Carol
> 
> I apologize for not putting this in your thread, but I did not think about it until today when I was working on one of their Cyber Security Courses
> 
> ...




No worries, that's a great subject to bring up.  

I've had to take FEMA NIMS courses for my real job, but that's actually a resource that I had forgotten about.  Good one to share!


----------

